# The Adderall Diaries Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital HD 7/5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Franco and Harris are blistering as a father and son confronting their past.”
> 
> — Dan Callahan, The Wrap
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/embed/0o5TlJj46rE


----------

